# Weather looks good for opening weekend



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Looks like a high of 77 on Saturday and 81 on Sunday, no long underwear needed, I would prefer 40 at night and 50-55 at noon


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I prefer first light to be 40 completely clear and dead calm with a high around 60. Them cold clear morning them birds get so horned up it's amazing they can still gobble the next day


----------



## Bass&Bucks (Jan 12, 2009)

I’ll be down at our camp in Washington county. The weather is going to have those birds fired up!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Went and listened this morning birds were not gobbling as good as they should have been the biggest bird we heard hit the ground and kept ripping for about 30 minutes seen 4 Jake's and 2 hens in the main field.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm struggling to find birds this yr . As of right now don't really have anything to chase . The last 3 times I listened in the morning I haven't heard anything at all . Hopefully something turns up .

I lost 2 good property 2 yrs ago and haven't been able to replace them . I'll just keep knocking on doors but I've exhausted all my options reasonably close to me . Not alot of birds here locally .

Guess we will see what happens .


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I am not seeing any birds in the fields at all. I drive around a lot for work and I’m always looking. All the normal hot spots are void of turkeys so far.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Muddy said:


> I am not seeing any birds in the fields at all. I drive around a lot for work and I’m always looking. All the normal hot spots are void of turkeys so far.


Same thing in my travels. One gobbler for the spring season may help.


----------

